
Are People with ADHD More Creative? - LinuxBender
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/are-people-with-adhd-more-creative/
======
throwaway2019Z
Seems like the study is largely inconclusive because creativity is difficult
to measure.

I will say from my personal experience that I am far more creative when I am
unmedicated versus when I am medicated. I've come up with great patentable
ideas while unmedicated, but I am incapable of actually drafting up the patent
applications unless I take my meds.

For me, taking ADHD meds is analogous to decreasing the RAM in my brain. I
juggle fewer ideas and am able to concentrate on just one thing and actually
produce something.

------
ksaj
I feel like I'm not "more creative" but instead, "more likely to create."

Completing things without becoming overwhelmed by the (too) many other
creations is the challenge. The secondary challenge is implementing a regimen
and medical plan that helps balance it all.

Ritalin is such a short acting drug (they say 4 hours, but really it is 3 if
you are lucky), and it helps to take it when needing to crunch, and skip it
when needing to create. It's a real bummer if you are on it all day every day.
Where it is legal, 50/50 thc/cbd pills have a better balance and the
beneficial effects last longer. You don't have to take so much you get buzzed
any more than you do on Ritalin, and it doesn't play tricks with your heart
rate.

